# Crabs and side by side with Malawi's. Is it Possible?



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

I have always wanted a crab. Can crabs live with Cichlids or will they kill it? Also can these crabs (whatever they may be) live permanently underwater?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Some crabs live underwater at all times, and some don't.

Some of them will actually escape your tank and take off on an adventure of their own.

I don't recommend keeping anything like a crab or crayfish with Malawi cichlids. It usually winds up in deaths. Crabs and crayfish molt as they grow, and are particularly vulnerable when they do so.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> Some [crabs] will actually escape your tank and take off on an adventure of their own.


That sounds like a premise for a great children's book!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Kanorin said:


> > Some [crabs] will actually escape your tank and take off on an adventure of their own.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a premise for a great children's book!


Maybe...But my mother in law stepped on hers...


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

SonnyBunz said:


> I have always wanted a crab. Can crabs live with Cichlids or will they kill it? Also can these crabs (whatever they may be) live permanently underwater?


Been there, done that.. Its a big NO! The crab will be killed, and may take a few fish down in the process.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Was in LFS today and saw some neat crabs, Rainbow I believe. Under what conditions can these be kept, what fish would be compatible? ... just out of interest :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crustaceans are better in a species tank. As mentioned, the crustacean will catch/eat fish when it can. Then as soon as it molts, the fish will eat the crustacean.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The African rainbow crab gets quite large, if that's the one you're referring to. They like to be able to come up out of the water, and as stated above, should be kept in a tank by themselves.


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

I've seen one in an ad but they haven't specified what it is other then an Malawi crab and it is blue. I cant copy and paste the image because it is protected.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is a link with pics of the ones we used to have...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... inbow+crab

I believe there is also a solid blue one being sold (wild) around here that supposedly comes straight from Lake Malawi, but even these are being kept in tanks of their own.

Even if they are found in the actual lake with cichlids, they aren't something I would confine to a glass box with them. :thumb:


----------

